# Forum > Zahnmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten > Zahni: Klinik / Staatsexamen (6.-10. Sem.) >  Weisheitszhne zum 2.Mal?!

## akw

Hallo Zahnis, 

kann es sein, das jemandem (31Jahre alt)  zum 2.Mal die Weisheitszhne wachsen?! 
Also vor vielen Jahren wurden schon alle 4 entfernt (2x Oberkiefer, 2x Unterkiefer). 

Nun sind am Oberkiefer erneut 2 Zhne durchgekommen. Sowohl einer auf der rechten als auch einer  auf der linken Seite...

Danke fr eure Antworten...

----------


## Kackbratze

Sicherlich ist das mglich, ich habe 2bleibende Eckzhne auf einer Seite, die nacheinander gewachsen sind. Als der mit der langen Wurzel rausgedrckt wurde war das ziemlich scheixxe.

----------


## McBeal

> Hallo Zahnis, 
> 
> kann es sein, das jemandem (31Jahre alt)  zum 2.Mal die Weisheitszhne wachsen?! 
> Also vor vielen Jahren wurden schon alle 4 entfernt (2x Oberkiefer, 2x Unterkiefer). 
> 
> Nun sind am Oberkiefer erneut 2 Zhne durchgekommen. Sowohl einer auf der rechten als auch einer  auf der linken Seite...
> 
> Danke fr eure Antworten...


Ist damals gerngt worden? Es gibt ja Menschen, die jeweils 2 oder 3 8er haben. Vielleicht gehrst Du dazu und es sind nicht alle entfernt worden? Wre natrlich tzend, die Prozedur jetzt nochmals ber sich ergehen lassen zu mssen...

LG
Ally

----------


## akw

> Ist damals gerngt worden? Es gibt ja Menschen, die jeweils 2 oder 3 8er haben. Vielleicht gehrst Du dazu und es sind nicht alle entfernt worden? Wre natrlich tzend, die Prozedur jetzt nochmals ber sich ergehen lassen zu mssen...
> 
> LG
> Ally



Also auf alten Rntgenbildern war wohl nicht zu erkennen, das da noch mehr Zhne veranlagt sind...(die Rntgenuntersuchungen sind aber auch schon 18Jahre oder so her) aber nun sind sind sie schon durchgekommen  und mssen nun gezogen werden, da sie auf die anderen Zhne drcken.... :Traurig: 
Bin nicht persnlich betroffen....

----------

